# Herr der Ringe Online: Auf welche PvP-Schlachten wartet Ihr?



## Shadaim (4. Februar 2009)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In Der Herr der Ringe Online könnt Ihr als Spieler in die Haut eines Monsters schlüpfen, um große Schlachten auszufechten. Welchen Kampf würdet Ihr gern in diesem PvP-Modus nachspielen?


----------



## Tabuno (4. Februar 2009)

Die Schlacht ums Auenland, um es von den Orks zu befreien. Das Auenland ist mein Lieblingsgebiet, einfach gut umgesetzt und das von den Orks zu befreien... *träum*


----------



## HGVermillion (4. Februar 2009)

Ich spiel zwar kein Herr der Ringe aber Isildur gegen Sauron wäre schon geil, man kämpft sich durch Horden von Orks, macht als Bosse deren Kommandanten und ist am Ende einer jener Kämpfer die von Sauron so effektvoll durch die Luft befördert werden, und wärend man im sterben liegt hackt Isildur Sauron die Hand ab und das letzte was man sieht ist die Implosion Saurons die einem den rest gibt.


----------



## Alion (4. Februar 2009)

> Die Schlacht ums Auenland, um es von den Orks zu befreien


Waren das nicht Banditen, die das Auenland überfallen haben?


----------



## Steve Coal (4. Februar 2009)

Komisch, bei jeder Umfrage zu WOW gibts Antworten wie "Ich spiel gar kein WOW..."!
Nur hier nicht. Spielen denn alle HdRO? Ich jedenfalls nicht. Prinzipiell würde ich aber keine der schlachten nachspielen wollen die man nicht gewinnen kann. Denn wenn man nur verlieren kann find ich das sinnlos das zu spielen.
Eine schlacht wie beispielsweise um Helms Klamm, die letztenendes von der "guten" Seite gewonnen wurde ist prinzipiell interessanter da es zwei Möglichkeiten gibt wie die Schlacht ausgehen kann, somit gibt es ein zu erreichendes Ziel und es ist nicht nur stures nachspielen der Story.


----------



## Norei (4. Februar 2009)

Ich würde am liebsten Helms Klamm nachspielen. Aber als PvMP dürfte wohl am ehesten die Schlacht ums Auenland in Frage kommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Steve Coal: Eins der Highlights von HdRO sind auch die Session Plays. Dabei erlebt man z.B. als Zwerg die Befreiung des Balrogs mit. Kann man auch nicht gewinnen, ist aber beim ersten Mal super stimmungsvoll. Helms Klamm, der Kampf um Sarumans Turm oder Isildur gegen Sauron sind alles Ereignisse, die ich mir jederzeit als Session Play vorstellen kann.

@buffed: Super, dass ihr eine HdRO-Frage habt.


----------



## Smeal (4. Februar 2009)

Ich spiele zwar kein Hdro ,aber wenn dann würde ich gerne in der zeit zurück reisen und mit den Hochelfen und Menschen gegen Sauron kämpfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Smeal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hdro player (4. Februar 2009)

dat wird im pvp nie geben
würde meinen popo verwetten das das ne epische q würd z.b BAnd 4 Buch 15 Kapitel 8 verteidigung von Helms Klamm

Dann heißt es wieder mit 6 gefährte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrok (4. Februar 2009)

Also Isildur vs. Sauron im PvP könnt ich mir schon gut vorstellen!! Der Rest eher als Session-Spiel... Aber ich freue mich so, wenn es soweit ist auch nur eins zu erleben ( Hoffentlich schon beim nächsten Addon)


----------



## seppix@seppix (4. Februar 2009)

Vl gibt es beides Helms Klam halt als als Kapitel und dann Monster gegen die Freien.
Aber ich weiß nicht wie sie das umsetzten wollen ich kann mir das nur als Scenario vorstellen solche Dinge ins PvP reinzubrigen find ich ein bisle schwer


----------



## Shamman (4. Februar 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Waren das nicht Banditen, die das Auenland überfallen haben?


Nein des waren schon die Orks 
z.B. kann man des bei Schlacht um Mittelerde auch sehen
ach und und irwie wär alles cool
(hauptsache KÄMPFEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (4. Februar 2009)

minas tirith  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benrok (4. Februar 2009)

Ich spiel kein HdRO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zm abschluss noch smileys :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (4. Februar 2009)

Wie wäre es denn, mal im Session Play beispielsweise als Isilddur spielen zu dürfen?
Ich weiss nicht wie das Spieltechnisch möglich wäre, aber bei WoW (ja, das WoW, das böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gibt es ja auch eine Quest wo man als Arthas gegen Illidan antreten kann (Oder anders rum, weiss nicht mehr so genau).
Meine Frage wäre, ob es spieltechnisch möglich wär als Isildur gegen Sauron anzutreten und ihm letztendlich den Ring von der Hand zu schlagen. Danach ein Cinematic-Trailer, in dem man die Ereignisse des Films sieht.

MfG Fiqqsaw


----------



## patrick02 (4. Februar 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Waren das nicht Banditen, die das Auenland überfallen haben?




STIMMT! da habt ihr einen fehler gemacht!


----------



## hdro player (4. Februar 2009)

Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, mal im Session Play beispielsweise als Isilddur spielen zu dürfen?
> Ich weiss nicht wie das Spieltechnisch möglich wäre, aber bei WoW (ja, das WoW, das böse
> 
> 
> ...



das game bezeiht sich auf die bücher


----------



## Fiqqsaw (4. Februar 2009)

hdro schrieb:


> das game bezeiht sich auf die bücher



achso ok^^
da hätt man aber was draus machen können


----------



## Varghoud (4. Februar 2009)

Ich wäre für Minas Tirith, da ich dann von den Wehrgängen aus die Monster aufs Korn nehmen kann...das geht zwar auch bei Helms Klamm, aber da sind keine fliegenden Nazguls und keine so prächtige Landschaft dabei^^


----------



## elisia (4. Februar 2009)

da wird schonmal ein interessantes Thema erstellt und schreiben tun nur leute die hdro gar nicht spielen und elben als hochelfen bezeichnen grusel.

Nun welche schlacht??? wenn wir uns mal die entwicklung anschauen, dürfte wohl mit ziemlicher wahrscheinlichkeit Rohan anstehen.Ich bin jedenfalls drauf gespannt, wie sie helms klamm, ins spiel bringen. Meine mich zu erinnern das dies eine pvpm zone werden soll?. Das wurde irgendwann mal gesagt. Aber hätte ich die wahl ,würde ich mir die schlacht um Minas tirith wünschen!. :-)

Da gondor aber noch in wieter ferne liegt bin ich für die schlacht UM HELMS KLAMM :-)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (4. Februar 2009)

Ich habe HdRO zwar nur kurz gespielt (zwei bis drei Monate circa), aber die Entscheidung bei der Abstimmung fiel mir nicht schwer: ganz klar die Schlacht um Helms Klamm! Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, dass die Schlacht (oder besser: die Minuten vor der Schlacht) damals im Kino bei dem Film wirklich Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen hat. Diese Horden von Ork gegen eine scheinbar völlig unterlegende Festung. Epic! 

Wenn das geschafft würde, im Spiel umzusetzen - eben dieses epische Schlachtgefühl -, dann würde ich vielleicht sogar noch mal in HdRO reinschauen, wenn die Zeit es zulässt und die Finanzen stimmen. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass das im PvP umzusetzen sein wird. Zu wenig Ork und zu hektisch, um wirklich die Ruhe vor dem Sturm aufkommen zu lassen.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (4. Februar 2009)

elisia schrieb:


> da wird schonmal ein interessantes Thema erstellt und schreiben tun nur leute die hdro gar nicht spielen und elben als hochelfen bezeichnen grusel.



Ich spiel auch kein HdRO, und ich geb hier mal trotzdem meinen Senf dazu:
Ich denke es hat nicht viel mit dem Spielgeschmack, sondern eher mit dem Filmgeschmack zu tun. Ich bin z.B. begeisterter HdR-Film Fan, kann aber mit dem spiel nichts anfangen.
Allerdings sollte man schon so viel Fantasy Wissen haben um zu wissen, das Tolkien extre keine Elfen wollte.
Wer das nicht weiss, sollte in diesem Forum nichts schreiben....

MfG Fiqqsaw


----------



## Folion (4. Februar 2009)

Mir wäre am liebsten die Schlacht der Fünf Heere via sessionplay oder die Verteidigung Esgaroths gegen Smaug auch vie Sessionplay.

Helms Klamm wird zwar vermutlich von den meisten gewünscht, erachte ich jedoch als technisch zu aufwendig um es richtig rüber zu bringen (die massen an Orks usw)


----------



## Königmarcus (4. Februar 2009)

die schlacht um minas tirith, das wärwohl ein traum. ich spiels zwar nicht mehr aber da ich diese stelle im film geliebt hab würde mich das sogar wieder zurück holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $n4re (4. Februar 2009)

Ich wär gern in Minas Tirith....
Die sieben ebenen von haufen weise orks zu befreien wär doch was...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otakulos (4. Februar 2009)

Also wen es eine der Berühmten Schlachten sein muss ganz klar Helms Klam. Ich glaube aber nicht das das als MPvP kommen wird.
Eher wird als MPvP Gebiet der ewige Kampf um Osgiliat ins spiel kommen. Die Stadt idt auch von der Geschichte her gerade zu Prädestiniert dazu.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (4. Februar 2009)

Wo ist die Antwort für: "Ich spiel kein Lotro"?

Gabs bei WoW-Umfragen auch immer.


----------



## Gocu (4. Februar 2009)

Ich bin für Helms Klamm. Der Rest kann noch etwas warten und ich finde das Auenland ist nicht so für Schlachten geeignet


----------



## Uner (4. Februar 2009)

Auf keins von dem, für das bischen PVP was ich spiele reichen mir die Etten....

Auf PvP lege ich bei HDRO keinen  Wert, es gibt viel zu viel andere schöne dinge zu tun.....


----------



## EisblockError (4. Februar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Die Schlacht ums Auenland, um es von den Orks zu befreien. Das Auenland ist mein Lieblingsgebiet, einfach gut umgesetzt und das von den Orks zu befreien... *träum*






Alion schrieb:


> Waren das nicht Banditen, die das Auenland überfallen haben?



beides, also sowol urukai als auch südländer und saruman als endboss des schlachtfelds den keiner steuern kann


----------



## Raorkon (4. Februar 2009)

Minas Thitith würdem ich reizen da es dort eine große Schlacht mit "vielen beweglichen Teilen" gab. Auf dem Pellenor trafen ja Rohan,Minas Thirith, Die Orcs und die Geisterkrieger zusammen.


----------



## Moritz17 (4. Februar 2009)

Ich bin fuer Helms Klamm. Auch da es am wahrscheinlichsten ist mit dem naechsten Add-On. Bis wir Minas Thirith sehen werden, wird es noch ne weile dauern.

Gruss
Moritz


----------



## hdro player (4. Februar 2009)

denke mal keine der schlachten wir je PVMP sein aus dem einfachen grund dass

hdro immer sehr auf story gegangen ist und im PVP ja meist so ist das irgendwelche Burgen oder Türme eingenommen werden


Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle Helms Klamm is von Orks bestezt und die freien Völker sollen dann Helms zurück erobern passt dat gar net in die story


----------



## Ezechiel (4. Februar 2009)

Grüße


Ja ich spiele HDRO. 

Zu der Umfrage, ich denke das keines der Oben angegebenen als PVMP-Gebiet oder auch PVMP-Schlacht rauskommt. 
Da ich erstens denke das Turbine viel zu viel wert auf die Geschichte des Buches legt, das es unpassend wäre mit den Freien Völkern falls Helms Klamm von den Bösen besetzt wäre dieses Einzunehmen. 

Denke das wir diese Schlachten alle als Sessionplay in den Büchern irgendwann miterleben dürfen, da ja eigentlich die Story meistens ein wenig hinter den Gefährten hinterherhinkt also Storygesehen.

@Buffed Team 

Ihr wisst das es kein PVP in HDRO gibt. Nur ein PvMP, zumindest wird das so bei uns in HDRO genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bärsärk (4. Februar 2009)

Also die Schlacht um Helms Klamm wäre schon geil. Zeitreise dürfte sich ja wohl erledigt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (5. Februar 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> Ich spiele zwar kein Hdro ,aber wenn dann würde ich gerne in der zeit zurück reisen und mit den Hochelfen und Menschen gegen Sauron kämpfen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo...Und dann hasst Du was? Alles nur kein PvP! Ausser natürlich es gäbe eine spielbare Sauron Klasse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das wahr jetzt einer von mehreren Post´s die PvP wollen und über PvE reden. Mann, Mann.

&#8364;dit: Die Umfrage selbst ist ja voll von so nem Quatsch. o.0


----------



## Lurka (5. Februar 2009)

Lurka schrieb:


> Jo...Und dann hasst Du was? Alles nur kein PvP! Ausser natürlich es gäbe eine spielbare Sauron Klasse.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Thrawns (5. Februar 2009)

Gradius@PTR schrieb:


> Wo ist die Antwort für: "Ich spiel kein Lotro"?
> 
> Gabs bei WoW-Umfragen auch immer.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (5. Februar 2009)

Ich halte die Umfrage für extrem blödsinnig... abgesehen davon dass es kein PVP gibt in Lotro, kann ich mir absolut nicht vorstellen dass sie diese großen Schlachten anders als im Sessionplay umsetzen... denn bei allen diesen Schlachten stehen die Sieger (und im Falle der Schlacht ums Auenland auch so ziemlich alle Teilnehmer) bereits fest, und eine PVMP-Schlacht, die die Monster nicht gewinnen können wäre ja auch irgendwie blödsinnig

Da hat sich buffed.de mal wieder prächtig informiert über Lotro...

Ich hoffe ja immer noch dass Turbine das PVMP einfach mal in Ruhe lässt und sich noch mehr aufs PVE konzentriert, ich kann damit schlichtweg mal gar nichts anfangen und gerade zum Release von Moria hat man wieder gemerkt, welche Leute aus den Etten gekrochen kommen um ihren Charakter hochzuleveln... das brauch ich echt nicht^^


----------



## Grodmon (5. Februar 2009)

bin auch kein hdro spieler aber Helms Klamm würde sicha spaß machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lossehelin (5. Februar 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> Ich spiele zwar kein Hdro ,aber wenn dann würde ich gerne in der zeit zurück reisen und mit den Hochelfen und Menschen gegen Sauron kämpfen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es sind ELBEN ELBEN ELBEN ELBEN nicht ELFEN !!!!!!!!
So ^^ xD



Ich würde am liebsten die von Helms Klamm spielen.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Februar 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Waren das nicht Banditen, die das Auenland überfallen haben?



jap


Shamman schrieb:


> Nein des waren schon die Orks
> z.B. kann man des bei Schlacht um Mittelerde auch sehen
> ach und und irwie wär alles cool
> (hauptsache KÄMPFEN
> ...


lol der film/ das game sagt GAR NICHTS
wie wenige leute haben das buch eig. gelesen Oo


----------



## elisia (5. Februar 2009)

Um noch etwas dazu zu sagen weil jetzt soviele sagen pvp.  Was ich dabei auch nicht bedacht habe, ist das bei helms klam zb im buch ,keine elben deligation von bruchtal zu hilfe kommt. Ich denke so etwas kommt nur als wiederholbare schlacht per zeitreise. wo mann vielleicht einen der helden steuern kann und die geschichte erlebt.

Denn wie wäre das mit den büchern zu vereinbaren? Elben hätten ja hausverbot in helms klamm da die schlacht ,nur von menschen und der armee der weißen hand geschlagen wurde.

und auch osgiliath ist nicht drinn wie passen den da elben in die story etwas verzwickt oder? was wäre den da mit den elben spielern ^^


----------



## Schneeknacht (5. Februar 2009)

ALso ich muss sagen , das mir alle Schlachten ziemlich gut gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber denke das am frühsten ,wenn überhaupt im pvp, Helms Klamm oder Orthanc kommen werden.. 
Ob sie nun Wiederholbare Schlachtzuginstanz kommen ist auch fragwürdig, denn wielang sollen die denn dauern? in z.B 10 min iss da Helms Klamm net verteidigt ^^ , deswegen bin ich auch eher für PvP, wobei ich denke das nur die größten Schlachte so gemacht werden denn sonst gäb es zuviel pvp gebiete mit der zeit , oder?


----------



## Norei (6. Februar 2009)

elisia schrieb:


> Um noch etwas dazu zu sagen weil jetzt soviele sagen pvp.  Was ich dabei auch nicht bedacht habe, ist das bei helms klam zb im buch ,keine elben deligation von bruchtal zu hilfe kommt. Ich denke so etwas kommt nur als wiederholbare schlacht per zeitreise. wo mann vielleicht einen der helden steuern kann und die geschichte erlebt.
> 
> Denn wie wäre das mit den büchern zu vereinbaren? Elben hätten ja hausverbot in helms klamm da die schlacht ,nur von menschen und der armee der weißen hand geschlagen wurde.
> 
> und auch osgiliath ist nicht drinn wie passen den da elben in die story etwas verzwickt oder? was wäre den da mit den elben spielern ^^


Es muss ja keine ganze Delegation sein. Ich denke, wenn einzelne Elben da mit kämpfen, ist das kein Lorebruch. Aber wahrscheinlicher ist, dass einer der Überlebenden die Geschichte erzählt und man diese dann als Session Play in seiner Gestalt erlebt. Vermutlich sogar als Buchquest, ähnlich wie die Sessionquest von Band 2 Buch 3. 

Als PvMP Gebiet würde sich tatsächlich nur ein Teil des Auenlandes anbieten. Dann gäbe es das Auenland zweimal. Als Queststartgebiet zur Zeit des Aufbruchs der Gefährten und als PvMP Gebiet später.


----------



## Targulon (6. Februar 2009)

habe nichts angeklickt, wäre eher für gondolin oder andere epische schlachten aus vorherigen zeitaltern


----------



## Avangus (6. Februar 2009)

$n4re schrieb:


> Ich wär gern in Minas Tirith....
> Die sieben ebenen von haufen weise orks zu befreien wär doch was......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die sieben Ebenen von Minas Tirith wurden niemals von Orks betreten!


----------



## Desideriae (7. Februar 2009)

Also ich fänds cool wenn die "Schlacht der Fünf Heere" als episches PVP-Battle stattfinden würde.

Es ist ein Kampf zwischen Menschen/Zwerge/Elben  und  Warge/Orks. Dazu spielt diese Schlacht im 3.Zeitalter. Dies sind Punkte die so schon im Spiel und in der momentanen Story umsetzbar sind find ich.
Da hier auch mehrere Rassen vertreten sind gibts auch keine Probs bezüglich Storygetreu bleiben. Fänd es blöd wenn bei der Verteidigung des Auenlandes z.b. Zwerge und Elben gegen Orks kämpfen.

Schlacht der fünf Heere


greetz Desi


----------



## DawnD (11. Februar 2009)

Desideriae schrieb:


> Also ich fänds cool wenn die "Schlacht der Fünf Heere" als episches PVP-Battle stattfinden würde.
> 
> Es ist ein Kampf zwischen Menschen/Zwerge/Elben  und  Warge/Orks. Dazu spielt diese Schlacht im 3.Zeitalter. Dies sind Punkte die so schon im Spiel und in der momentanen Story umsetzbar sind find ich.
> Da hier auch mehrere Rassen vertreten sind gibts auch keine Probs bezüglich Storygetreu bleiben. Fänd es blöd wenn bei der Verteidigung des Auenlandes z.b. Zwerge und Elben gegen Orks kämpfen.
> ...



Wäre schon Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wäre aber für die Schlacht um Helms klam, dies könnte ja das nächste PVP Gebiet werden.

Noch genialer fände die Schlacht am Schwarzen Tor.

Ich finde aber das es sich für die Entwickler nun um so mehr lohenen würde neue PVP Gebiete einzubauen, denn jetzt kommen ja auch so langsam die ganzen Schlachten mit den Büchern.

Ich vertraue da auf Turbine, Sie werden schon feine Schlachten um setzen.

BTW: HDRO hat die Buch Lizenzen, aber nur von HDR oder auch noch vom kleinem hobbit?
Denke auch vom kleinem Hobbit, oder. Denn sonst hätten wir ja nicht das Bilwissdorf im Nebelgebierge, welches ja nur im kleinem Hobbit so Ausführlich beschrieben ist.


----------



## Kerindor (19. Februar 2009)

Leider gibt es die Option PvE only nicht. Ich persönlich mag die öden Etten nicht sonderlich. Auch vom Konzept her passt PvP nicht richtig nach Mittelerde. All die genannten Orte erlebe ich doch lieber im PvE.


----------



## Hydarnes (21. Februar 2009)

PvP-Schlachten interessieren mich nicht im geringsten. Dafür ist LOTRO zum Glück auch nicht konzipiert. 
Vielmehr liegt dort das Hauptgewicht auf PvE.

Und als PvE würden mir Instanzen gefallen, in der man in die Rolle anderer Chars schlüpft um "historische Events" nachzuspielen. 

Bsp: Als Boromir gegen Horden von Uruk-Hais oder als ein Elb/Mensch an der Seite Elendils/Isildurs/Elronds gegen die Horden Saurons.

Aber PvP-Schlachten haben für LOTRO keinerlei Reiz für mich.

Es gibt die Ettenöden, die vollkommen ausreichen.

Viel wichtiger ist es, die Linie von LOTRO so beizubehalten, wie es im Moment (sehr gut) gemacht wird. Mit einer kontinuierlichen Erweiterung der Regionen und der epischen Bücher.


----------



## simion (16. Mai 2009)

Mir fehlt hier noch persönlich die Schlacht der 5 Heere, die war auch sehr groß und wichtig!


----------

